
5 Handy Vim Plugins You May Never Have Heard About - yanis_t
https://yanis.blog/5-awesome-vim-plugins-you-may-never-have-heard-about/
======
seren
buftabline seems handy, so you don't have to reopen the buffer list regularly.
For some reason I never use tab either, so I guess the tabline can be used for
something else.

